# Friday Pic's



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Boom-Splash


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Get outta that Jimmy!!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Maybe......


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

A great beer









A good cigar









Waiting for the bite


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Redfish supper

Fishing show 

Sporting the pink

Freebirds


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

For all us dawg lovers!

Gottal love those lap dawgs!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Some of my little students 
Training and showing off the trophy's


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

And a couple for the kitty lovers


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Tuesday Evening*

Mouth of Bernard


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

A month late but my boy was the vday mascot. Major brownie points!!!!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Rough life
















My wife at the rodeo


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*My Boys*

Favorite (only) grandson with my favorite Marine.
Favorite (only) grandson with my favorite (only) son.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

What you Eatin?


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Hullahopper said:


> For all us dawg lovers!
> 
> Gottal love those lap dawgs!


This just made my day, Aaron. Thank you!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Early Lunch---- Go Ahead......*

Boots to Go Ro-de-oo

Suite Time

Neat Daves from Scratch

Lemon Caper Cilantro Trout

Roasted Veggie Lasagna

Kung Pao

Honey Mustard - Horseradish Glazed Chops


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

CoolChange said:


> This just made my day, Aaron. Thank you!


X2


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

While one is getting checked out after rolling her car in Galveston, another is having a blast in Florida


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Boots to Go Ro-de-oo
> 
> Suite Time
> 
> ...


Dang Dave, those food pics are genuine monkey torture! :biggrin:

Harbor, glad your daughter is ok!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

New pup we got sunday
Random

















































Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

*Captain Dave* ALWAYS does a great job at making us hungry on Friday mornings with all his food pics!! LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Steve how did little Miss Hamilton roll her car and is she okay?

TH


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Here is a few from our road trip honeymoon on the way to Gatlinburg.
1- Gulfport Ms, beach
2- Korean War Memorial at the USS Alabama in Mobile
3- Vietnam War Memorial at the above
4- beach just before coming into Destin, FL
5-Isle of Palms beach access at the atlantic, just outside of Charleston SC (we turned around there, it was obvious you can't have any fun on east coast beaches! lol)
6-Ravenelle Bridge in Charleston, SC


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Usually we take the kids fishing for spring break but work has some how has gotten in the way, Instead I took them shooting and 3000 rounds of .22 later it was a good day.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

MMM Steak from last night 

New color couldnt help but chuckle


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

Didn't quite make it.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

This is not a bottle of wine.

This is! (6 gallons of homemade wine)

My daughters painting at "painting with a twist". New thing all the women around here are getting into.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Went to matagorda yesterday and found out that my best four legged friend does not share my love of the surf. I guess we will just have to chase cows together


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Cowboys Stadium this morning!
Dinner.. after a 17 hour smoke last weekend


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

My Son on a Chilly Spring Break Morning on Christmas Bay
A Favorite Spot at Stephen F. Austin State Park (Barred Owl Trail/Brazos River)


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Setting sail a couple Saturdays ago
What a purdy crane when it is clean
Thunder Horse
A little rainy
SEA MONSTER @ 6300ft


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Toledo Bend: Crappie and the pollen on the water!


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Wife is doing a give away for the ladies/readers on her blog. click picture to enter
Finally got time to flip the stem on my bike and lube up the bike for this weekend
Surprised my wife with Luke Bryan tickets for tomorrow


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

*Friday!*

Few recent pics.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Shih Tzu alarm clock. Lick forehead until I wake up or tap on her head for snooze.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

I accept your challenge Capt. Dave and counter attack with this masterpiece!

Freshly made hot and ready home made hashbrowns made from the finest Iowa Potatoes and the freshest handsqueezed sprite you have ever tasted!










Girls around us take pictures at your own risk. Another great photobomb










Aftermath of Cayla's first trip to Al-t's bar hahah










One of our 5 man limit last friday night










Multi spotted redfish


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Seems legit....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Thunder Horse


How far out is Thunder Horse?

TH


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

A living legend, Dr. Red Duke!
Took the kids to Spring Creek Wednesday, of course they had to get in.
My sons birthday was this week, can you guess how old?


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

*Indoor SKYDIVING in Austin last Sat.*

A 12th birthday that wont be soon forgotten


----------



## Hookedonquack (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome pics. I really liked the little girls finish on the golf swing.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

taken last Friday at the ranch I guide at, just got back from putting out hunters.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Been working on a building at the lease...almost done


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

some randoms....


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Little nephew gettin ready for next season!
OPIE being quiet one of the very few times a day.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

big ugly my buddy caught









one of two trout over 20 inches i caught in a double hookup this morning (that trout is around 25inches)


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

kurt68 said:


> A living legend, Dr. Red Duke!
> Took the kids to Spring Creek Wednesday, of course they had to get in.
> My sons birthday was this week, can you guess how old?


He is one cool dude to talk with.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

My kind of dog


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Tofu stew w/kimchee at on the restaurants inside 99 ranch market








Lunch at the Galveston fishing pier
















-Nick


----------



## bigkountry14 (Jan 4, 2011)

-Spring Break project we did...an extension off the porch with a fire ring
-My dad and his Shiner Beer...dedicated! Doesn't drink anything else.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Grandsons trying to start old tractor.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

My favorite tree. It was struck by lightning in March, 2007.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Lyssy said:


> Rough life
> 
> View attachment 590942


Yup! Too much love makes for a long day sometimes. A call for help can be seen in the one eye, tight arms and leash doesn't make it easy making it back to the couch. . Great snaps.


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

Great night for crabbing in Taylor lake.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

The flat I'll be wading in the am.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Osprey from the PGA Tour event in Tampa


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Justin_Time said:


> The flat I'll be wading in the am.
> View attachment 591253
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that looks fishy. Great pic. Little later in the year that has topwater written all over it.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

A few from Jaw Bone Canyon CA. 
We spent 2 days riding after our sales meeting in LA.




































Please ignore the box in the last pic. That was mine not the drivers. Needless to say this is what happens when you think lockers and sway bar disconnects will take you to the moon!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Justin_Time said:


> The flat I'll be wading in the am.
> View attachment 591253
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recognize on of those pieces of sea grass. Better be careful not to give away your fishing holes. Cool picture. Would look good in a frame.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> Osprey from the PGA Tour event in Tampa


High five for the birdie. Good shot!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Trouthunter said:


> Steve how did little Miss Hamilton roll her car and is she okay?
> 
> TH


Yeah Martin, bruised up quite a bit but she's good! She was making a lone snack run and say's she fell asleep for a split second! Verrry lucky and knows it!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Bull Fish said:


> A few from Jaw Bone Canyon CA.
> We spent 2 days riding after our sales meeting in LA.
> View attachment 591622
> 
> ...


Jawbone Canyon is very close to where I grew up. Looks like you had some fun!


----------

